
People often use the word ‘you’ rather than ‘I’ to cope with negative experience - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11689.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.ns.umich.edu/new/releases/24689-it-s-really-
about...](http://www.ns.umich.edu/new/releases/24689-it-s-really-about-me-not-
you)

